
Show HN: I taught myself coding to make this app that collects email receipts - danieljacksonno
http://receiptrunner.com/
======
danieljacksonno
Submission post:

Hi HN! Long-time lurker and first-time poster here. Hope this tickles someones
fancy!

After a serious learning curve I’ve just managed to launch 1.x of my first app
and side project - “Receipt Runner" !

[http://receiptrunner.com/](http://receiptrunner.com/)

It’s so scary to put something out there!

Receipt Runner is a simple little thing that finds receipts for me (and you).
It saves me 2-3 hours of work every month that would otherwise be spent
searching for, finding, printing-to-pdf, and delivering receipts for all my
digital expenses.

It should work with any Gmail / GSuite email and any bank. (Support for
Office365/IMAP coming if demand is high enough!)

It’s built in Electron (shudder) and started life as a web app before I
realised I would never trust a server with this kind of data. To work, it
needs access to both your emails (!) AND your bank transactions (!!). So now
it runs locally, and all data is kept on your own computer, 1999-style.
Anxious to see if it’ll work out!

It’s taken me two years, a lot of work, and a lot of learning. I’ve probably
made the most common mistake and done way too much work before putting it out
there, but it’s out now! If no one else ends up using it, it’s at least
excellent for my own use and I’ve learned a tonne.

Built with Electron, React, and Node.

Test it out and let me know if it works for you!

------
overcast
Congrats on shipping! This is pretty great product to teach yourself coding
on. Thoughts on corporate licensing, and integration with expense reporting
software?

The name/url is GREAT btw.

~~~
danieljacksonno
Thanks for the kind words!

What kind of licensing would be interesting?

Any particular expense software you'd love to see me build integration for?

In general I'd love to build this so that it works as smoothly as possible
with your current workflow, and that probably means integration on some level
- or at least interoperability.

